# I have no clue on this peachy colored cichlid...



## ForevrYungDreamr (Oct 3, 2010)

Bought this little one and have no clue what it is. Camera didn't help much with color, but it a light peachy-orange with some stripage going on. Also has small dark speck on gill plate. Any idea?










Trying to get a clear pic and my other brats act like they're starvin to death lol!









Good side shot if only it were a little clearer. Lucky I got it while it was swimming up and down.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like a small juvenile Petrotilapia sp. 'small blue' sometimes the trade name is known to have Nkhata put in the name somewhere.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like a Juvenile "Peacock" to me... The coloration is odd. But finiage, face, and body shape lead me to think peacock...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Petrotilapia seems like a good guess. Clearly not a Peacock by any definition.


----------



## ForevrYungDreamr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I got better pics now thats it has settled in and the coloration has gotten better, especially the stripes. It does look like a Petrotilapia.










Fuzzy pic, but it has a beautiful peachy-orange hue with the dark stripes.


----------



## ForevrYungDreamr (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been doing some research on the petro and stumbled across another fish that can look a little similar. I don't think this is a petrotilapia. I think it's a Iodotropheus stuartgranti. It's coloring, markings of stripes, and it's temperment all match with the stuartgranti.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

ForevrYungDreamr said:


> I've been doing some research on the petro and stumbled across another fish that can look a little similar. I don't think this is a petrotilapia. I think it's a Iodotropheus stuartgranti. It's coloring, markings of stripes, and it's temperment all match with the stuartgranti.


Sorry but its definitely a Petrotilapia.

And one other thing I forgot to mention is that Petrotilapia sp. 'small blue' has been scientifically described as Petrotilapia microgalana. Nkhata Bay is the most common collection point for this fish and the fish is common in the hobby in certain areas and is fairly cheap when you can find them.

I can post some pics of my juvi P. microgalana if you need me to.


----------



## ForevrYungDreamr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. I do see now that it is. But I sure hope it doesn't go on a killing spree on my other fish. It is the only petro in the tank, but I now have a bunch of acei and 3 yellow labs. I do love the acei more than the others because of their mild temperment, and I will do whatever it takes to keep them from being hurt by other tank mates. I did remove a johanni hybrid and a chipokae because of the stress they were putting on the other fish. I hope this one works out....


----------

